# Ok, it's not Midnight Purple...



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

...but it certainly is purple! 




























Amazing finish around some very complicated shapes:









Many thanks to Creative FX of Bromley!

Loads of articles and better pics to follow in Evo and Auto-Journals.com.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Blimey you've created an uber purple R35! That is going to create ALOT of attention, god knows how they get the wrap to fit like that but its very impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

wow i like that, is there chocolate inside ?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

The words of that famous song "The Purple People Eater" come to mind (Okay it was recorder in 1958 by Sheb Wooley, so I don't expect many to have heard it). You NEED it on your iPod, David:...

_Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky
It had the one long horn, one big eye
I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"
It looks like a purple eater to me

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
(One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
A one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
Sure looks strange to me (One eye?)_

etc etc...

PERSONALLY, I THINK IT LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good, any pictures of the door opening? And how much might they charge us mere mortals for such a thing? If you can only afford to eat at F&Bs we're all in trouble! 

And could they match Bayside?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

David, What did that paint job cost?

Hopefully EVO are helping to cover some of it !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It's a vinyl wrap so you're limited to what the manufacturers already produce.

Very nice 10 year guaranteed vinyl with a clear laminate. It will certainly protect the paintwork underneath! I wish I had done it when the car was brand new (so many stone chips already).

Will take more and better photos when the weather clears up.

Very neat job and companies like Creative FX are promoting it as a cheaper alternative to a respray.

Haven't got the final bill yet, but I believe it will be between £1500 and £2k because of the double layer thing.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you not wan't the bottom skirts doing David? I think it would look even better. I think this is why I also opted for DMG so the car looked more co-ordinated. 

I defiantely fancy having a wrap done in either blue (a bit darker than bayside) or yellow (like the Renaultsport ID paint) but maybe when the car is 2 or 3 so it feels like having a new car again. Oh and an AP


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Wow, does that match your nail varnish? :chuckle:


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Guy said:


> Wow, does that match your nail varnish? :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Guy said:


> Wow, does that match your nail varnish? :chuckle:


reckon matches his silk bed sheets


haha just breaking balls buddy. we're all jellous really


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Guy said:


> Wow, does that match your nail varnish? :chuckle:


No, not today, but it is a good match for one of my handbags... :nervous: :runaway:


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

how long did the process take David?

PS; you're mad and I love it! :runaway:


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

That is without doubt the worst looking GTR Ive ever had the misfortune of seeing in my life. How could you do such a thing? Do you have gold undies and a leopard skin rug at home?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

The quality of the "wrap" looks fantastic.

As for the choice of colour...........


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well it certainly does not look like mine anymore....

the wife said she has a handbag to match that 

I think a darker shade would have been a little better, I'm sure it looks different in the flesh


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David,i have to say it looks 



.




.



.



.


.

different :thumbsup:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

hmm, i don't like purple at all, but somehow this looks cool. I think to change my color too, but if so, i'll paint it not wrap. the blue one in US looks very cool, maybe a little darker or real midnight purple or so


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

I think it looks great! Kinda more exotic look about it now?!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Darren-mac said:


> I think it looks great! Kinda more exotic look about it now?!


did you mean exotic or erotic


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> well it certainly does not look like mine anymore....
> 
> the wife said she has a handbag to match that
> 
> I think a darker shade would have been a little better, I'm sure it looks different in the flesh


Hehe, already made that joke... 

The beauty of a wrap of course, is it can be taken off easily when I tire of it.
I'll keep it at least until after the Autosport/Pistonheads show where it should attract some attention on the Pistonheads stand.

Rich001, no I definitely wanted to keep the skirts and spoiler orignal colour as the idea is to promote the wrap as an alternative to respraying the body.

Also I may well be replacing the front and rear spoilers with carbon fibre ones soon...


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it looks great. I agree about the stone chips.. my GTR has the thinest paint I have ever seen!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats on something differant ,if any does not like it it can only be the colour as the work looks top notch .Personly I like it ,any shots you have with the doors and boot open :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmmm i think alittle blackness need.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Midnight purple is so yesterday. This is "morning after" purple


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I likee

kind of Violet Bouregard meets Prince's wardrobe


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

you'll certainly have the most discussed R35 in the world !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> I likee
> 
> kind of Violet Bouregard meets Prince's wardrobe


LOL! That was exactly the effect I was going for... :nervous:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

zeyd said:


> you'll certainly have the most discussed R35 in the world !


For the wrong reasons I suspect!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Does it come off easily?

I;d love to see a bayside one.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I like it! Nothing like being different!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mark B said:


> Does it come off easily?
> 
> I;d love to see a bayside one.


Yeah, it's just a giant vinyl sticker at the end of the day, albeit applied by professionals.

The advantages over a respray are that it is:

a) cheaper
b) protects your original paintwork
c) easily changeable/removable 

The disadvantage is your palette of colours is much narrower, hence this particular shade of purple.

When Creative FX approached me, at first the thoughts were of matte black, but that has been done to death now, particularly on GT-Rs.

I would have liked matte grey like the Reventon, but it wouldn't have looked different enough from Gun Metal in magazine articles to justify the job.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I have never heard of this before. Is it shrunk onto the bodywork with a heat source. how thick is the vinyl?. 

I want more info! :runaway:

I think I'll get tis done it looks great.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Where've you been Clint? All the matte black GT-Rs that have been shown all over the place are wrapped, as is a matte gold one and a light blue one in this country alone.

It's similar (but not as thick) to the stuff that Paintshield/Venture Shield put on. I think they use heat guns to stretch it, but it's basically a self adhesive film.

80% of the cars on the Gumball 3000 and other rallies are wrapped just for the event to protect the bodywork and make the cars look distinctive.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Where've you been Clint? All the matte black GT-Rs that have been shown all over the place are wrapped, as is a matte gold one and a light blue one in this country alone.
> 
> It's similar (but not as thick) to the stuff that Paintshield/Venture Shield put on. I think they use heat guns to stretch it, but it's basically a self adhesive film.
> 
> 80% of the cars on the Gumball 3000 and other rallies are wrapped just for the event to protect the bodywork and make the cars look distinctive.


Sorry, I have led a sheltered life


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, that is really unique David, I like it! It's a bit brighter than I expected, but certain to attract attention.
Love the grill and canards too


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Two Words . . . . . .

Bad Boy

I love it - been thinking about getting mine done for a while but most wraps look, well . . . like a wrap but that looks brilliant.

Well done for having the gonads to get it done.

Paid off!!

10 out of 10

Kp


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Hi David
Looks different - v standout that's for sure!
What aftercare advice did they give you, out of interest? Just normal washing or can you wax it too?
Mick


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Daryl, yeah I wonder who supplied them? 
Just for you, here is a close up of the Auto Select carbon bonnet vents you sold me:









Mick, amazingly they said to just treat it like normal paintwork. They even waxed it with conventional car wax.
Pressure washers are ok as long as you don't get too close to the edges with it.

Good news for me, as I don't fancy starting hand washing it personally just as the cold weather closes in...


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks very nice, and I think many would like to show an extension to the colour range. My question is, how long did the wrap take, does it extend in to the door shuts etc and do you wash and wax the car as normal?. Of interest what was the base colour. Thanks Gordon


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

DMG


----------



## GTR-SpecV (Feb 23, 2009)

i agree quality of the wrap look awesome but the colour look a bit sorry to say hmm Gay.. maybe orange or gt3 green or more striking colour will look much better.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks pretty damn cool ! The "Fit and Finish" looks spot on. :thumbsup:

Those carbon vents look sweet too, if you don't mind me asking how much were they?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Just visited the site of the company that applied the wrap.

Personally, be interested in protective stonechip film and window tinting:
Welcome to CREATIVE FX


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> It's a vinyl wrap so you're limited to what the manufacturers already produce.
> 
> Very nice 10 year guaranteed vinyl with a clear laminate. It will certainly protect the paintwork underneath! I wish I had done it when the car was brand new (so many stone chips already).
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful David.

My R35 is due for delivery in March 2010 and have more or less decided to get it wrapped straightaway to protect the paintwork and get a different colour - mine will be delivered as Gun Metallic, Premium.

Love the purple - I was considering it myself but we need to keep these wraps original. 

I would have designed it on PhotoShop, prefer a deeper purple myself, but the Wrap companies seem to have fixed colour "swatches" for metallic type finishes.

Other choice would be a really deep, Azure type blue which is my favourite colour on any car.

Wondering what a pearlescent type colour would look like as well.

My only reservation about swatches is that the swatch would usually look darker than the same colour on the car. 

Great job though - looks brilliant.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

It's a :thumbsup: from colour-blind-man!

Not sure if that's a good thing. :nervous:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great David!

...Hopefully it will have a better run than you had with your R33.

We don't need anymore photos in EVO of you standing in an empty GTR engine bay!! LOL!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and what if it gets "ripped" ??? or some little b*gger decides to do a removal job for you while you are out shopping for another handbag to match the colour of your car ???


----------



## black dog (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it purple because that is your favourate sweet from quality street.

Your know the one with the nut inside!.

Looks great


----------



## Vestitas (Sep 22, 2009)

I absolutely love it !!!!!

Now we just need to get your Purple and our Chrome one sat next to each other for some awesome pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Vestitas said:


> I absolutely love it !!!!!
> 
> Now we just need to get your Purple and our Chrome one sat next to each other for some awesome pics!!!!!!!


Have you posted any pics of your Chrome one? I've heard of it, but never seen it!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks well cool !!


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I really like! Did they give you a photoshop of how it would look before you took the plunge? I have a hankering for Krypton Green...


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

I assume individual sections can be replaced as and when they become damaged?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Crispy, no.

Mark, yes.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well it is different, but if your happy with it i guess that's all that matters.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Some more pics I took recently, especially for those who wanted to see how far the wrap went into shutlines.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like a quality job David.
I'd be curious to hear how durable it turns out to be - if it stands up to stone chips and so on it seems like a great way to protect your investment.

I was toying with having mine done in 2-3 years so I could pretend I've got a new car (!) but I really can't decide what colour or finish I'd go with. I saw loads of wrapped cars at MPH live this weekend, so lots of inspiration there, but the Chrome Merc SLK looked a bit cheap in the flesh - disappointing. There was a nice mat grey 599 and a white graphic decorated Lambo - but the girl stood next to that was even better looking than the car!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Very nice but your still a tart !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

We had a chrome wrap 911 turbo on the Alpine Adventre it looked sh*t and was called Bling Baby Bling LOL


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

what's that in your trunk david ? Did you do it yourself ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

zeyd said:


> what's that in your trunk david ? Did you do it yourself ?


Do you mean the cargo net? Sharp eyes!

It was from our Audi Allroad where it never gets used because we have the dogs there.

Not a great fit, but it just about stops stuff from sliding about too much.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

yes the cargo net  

I need to find one that fits ... too much G forces back there.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

wooow the quality looks amazing, how far is the shop from Prague?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

David who wrapped your GTR in this purple if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> David who wrapped your GTR in this purple if you don't mind me asking?


It's in the first post, Creative FX of Bromley.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's in the first post, Creative FX of Bromley.


I'm wondering because I looked at a website of a company based in Scotland and they have the Purple GTR with his reg in their portfolio...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

wmd_gtr said:


> I'm wondering because I looked at a website of a company based in Scotland and they have the Purple GTR with his reg in their portfolio...


Obviously, they just lifted the image as an example of what they 'can' do. It was definitely Creative FX because I remember when it was done.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

"A selection of some of our work." is the title of their portfolio. I'm only wondering because my mate is going to be using them and I want to know if they are good, but I noticed Davids car and thought it was an English company that done it. 

I don't want my mate using cowboys


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

wmd_gtr said:


> "A selection of some of our work." is the title of their portfolio. I'm only wondering because my mate is going to be using them and I want to know if they are good, but I noticed Davids car and thought it was an English company that done it.
> 
> I don't want my mate using cowboys


If they're claiming to have done my car, then they could be described as cowboys. 
Creative FX are firmly in Kent, so as far from Scotland as you can get in the British Isles!

By the way, it's a real step back in time to see this thread resurrected. I think mine was one of the first GT-Rs to be wrapped (Jenson Button had his matt black wrapped by Creative FX before me), and now look at how many have been done!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

David.Yu said:


> If they're claiming to have done my car, then they could be described as cowboys.
> Creative FX are firmly in Kent, so as far from Scotland as you can get in the British Isles!


Thanks for clearing that up... I noticed they also have other pictures taken from the Creative FX website...

Could potentially save my mates car from being completely butchered.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> Thanks for clearing that up... I noticed they also have other pictures taken from the Creative FX website...
> 
> Could potentially save my mates car from being completely butchered.


Might be good to contact Creative FX and Trading Standards and let them know


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

we had this last year where an american company basically cloned our website and used near identical text and company name but all of our gallery's etc 

not sure how but my web guy did something and basically repeated the text "steal someone else's shit next time" thousands of times over on every page 

i was only made aware of it when i received an email complaint from one of there customers informing me of a poor job from our california branch

needless to say the website disappeared within hours lol


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

David.Yu said:


> If they're claiming to have done my car, then they could be described as cowboys.
> Creative FX are firmly in Kent, so as far from Scotland as you can get in the British Isles!
> 
> By the way, it's a real step back in time to see this thread resurrected. I think mine was one of the first GT-Rs to be wrapped (Jenson Button had his matt black wrapped by Creative FX before me), and now look at how many have been done!


Also as you mention that. There is a pic of Jenson Buttons one under their portfolio as well lol. Not to mention a couple others.

Yeah I went through your old threads because I was 99.9% sure a random Scottish company didn't wrap your car lol.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

pwpro said:


> we had this last year where an american company basically cloned our website and used near identical text and company name but all of our gallery's etc
> 
> not sure how but my web guy did something and basically repeated the text "steal someone else's shit next time" thousands of times over on every page
> 
> ...


It's a joke that people steal the work of others to get work.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

wmd_gtr said:


> Also as you mention that. There is a pic of Jenson Buttons one under their portfolio as well lol. Not to mention a couple others.
> 
> Yeah I went through your old threads because I was 99.9% sure a random Scottish company didn't wrap your car lol.


Could you send me the link so I can forward it to Creative FX please? In fact posting it on here might save others some grief too.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Surely this is a criminal offence of some sort? You cannot just pretend to be trading as someone else!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Tint'N'Wrap | Tint'N'Wrap Custom Vehicle Styling Window Tinting and Car Wrapping – Providing Vehicle Graphics for Vans and Cars in and around Glasgow, Cumbernauld and Edinburgh. Fleet Graphics, OEM Xenon HID Upgrades & Custo


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I wanted to make sure they weren't affiliated in any way before posting up


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks. Cheeky ****ers not only used a photo of my car, complete with plate on show, but used a photo taken by evo magazine! HTF did they expect to get away with this?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Get them on infringement of copyright on the EVO photo perhaps?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

No problem. The only reason I noticed this is because your plate is on it. Check their Facebook page I think you'll enjoy what they have done to Jenson Buttons GTR...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cant see the Jenson pic. Can you copy it on here too?
I will send Creative FX a link to here and to their site.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Jensons car


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I emailed Sean, the director of Creative FX and he just replied this:

"Hi David
After texting him threats of legal action all the pics have been taken down. Cannot see the link referencing Jenson's car. If it's still there could you send me the link please? 
His twitter feed featured all our work too ! 
Please ensure the guys on the forum that they are not affiliated to us in any way. 
Thanks again
Sean"

So well done for getting this stopped.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Brilliant. I couldn't work out any affiliation. So its good it has been totally cleared up. 

Jensons car is only on their facebook page. Which has been taken down now anyway.

Hate people using another persons hard work to get customers. But if you are going to do it be a bit more sly than using a bloody purple GTR with a 'godzilla' plate lol


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

If you click on Portfolio, isn't the blue GTR at Pauls (PWPro) and the orange one looks like SVM backdrop. Maybe still not being honest??


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

as5606 said:


> If you click on Portfolio, isn't the blue GTR at Pauls (PWPro) and the orange one looks like SVM backdrop. Maybe still not being honest??


On the blue one you can see the mural that's on Paul's wall, next to his hoist. I think the photo of the Orange one is at PW as well. Maybe drop him a PM and let him know?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've PM'd him.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

cheers boys just pointed this out on face book might as well embarrass them first lol


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I dare say any that haven't got 'Tint N Wrap' on the image are all stolen examples.


----------

